# skunk problems



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I had luck discouraging a pesky skunk by driving a bunch of 1 ¼” brad nails into a piece of plywood about 3” wide and putting them in front of the hive. You know they are working when you find them a couple of feet ( or paws) away from where you put them. If you want to make a better point rub the nails with pepper juice, the hotter the pepper the better.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Dee Lusby uses sharp crushed stone in front of her hives to discourage the skunks and ringtails. They don't like stepping on the sharp stones. I suppose one could be a little more sinister and use a nice layer of sharp glass shards as well.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

That poor skunk is probably scratching from all the poison ivy!!!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

AstroBee said:


> That poor skunk is probably scratching from all the poison ivy!!!


I have often wondered if something like poison ivy causes the same irritation to animals as it does to humans. And is it an irritant to bees?

I am one of the lucky few, and do not get poison.


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

All that said is nice if one don't have pets and/or kids wandering around your hives. 
One sure thing to deter skunks, raccoons, possums from munching on bees - put them on elevated stands. Those critters will not reach up and expose soft underbellies to irritated bees!

One other sure thing is, to cut a piece chicken wire (small, half inch stuff or there abouts) about one foot wider than the hive on all 3 sides and place that in front of the hives. kritters just hate to get their claws caught on wire. And they can't roll the bees on the ground to kill them before swallowing.
(Works for bear too - but better to put it around the electric fence though)

Regards,
France


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

France said:


> All that said is nice if one don't have pets and/or kids wandering around your hives.
> Regards,
> France


My kids daughter age 4 and twins B/G age 3, are not really permitted to just wander around, let alone wandering throughout the bee yards. 

My cats are allowed to wander around but seen to not have a problem.

So your saying pets (cats) do get poison ivy? I never really thought about it before.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

BjornBee said:


> My kids daughter age 4 and twins B/G age 3, are not really permitted to just wander around, let alone wandering throughout the bee yards






*Off Topic*

Also have Twins b/g ages 4 and a half, youngest is son 3, oldest son is 9... oh and dont wander either  tho' they have NO fear of insects...


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

BjornBee said:


> So your saying pets (cats) do get poison ivy? I never really thought about it before.


I have not seen any of my dogs/cats or other animals for that matter actually get a rash/blisters from poison ivy. I have seen humans who are hyper sensitive to poison ivy get it from their pets that have been rolling in it. My nephew is one such person.


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

Most animals, domestic and feral, are not bothered by poison ivy.


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

BjornBee said:


> My kids daughter age 4 and twins B/G age 3, are not really permitted to just wander around, let alone wandering throughout the bee yards.
> 
> My cats are allowed to wander around but seen to not have a problem.
> 
> So your saying pets (cats) do get poison ivy? I never really thought about it before.



Sorry for confusion.
I had more in mind the spiked boards, broken bottles/glass and such...

Poison ivy is not much of a problem IMO.

Regards,
France


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

AstroBee said:


> That poor skunk is probably scratching from all the poison ivy!!!


 LOL Im not allergic to the poison plants,(I lucked out I guess) I just hand pulled some poison ivy from my yard too close to the hives. Been trying to keep it out of the future apairy site. I have racoons skunks and pesty squirrels that chew everything in sight. 
Use top entrances


----------



## noelb (May 20, 2008)

*Top entrances*

If you rearrange the hives and have the entrance at the top or as has been suggested already place the hive on stands, the skunks should not pose a problem. The skunks scratcha round at the entrance and the bees come wondering out to get eaten. If the entrance is higher this does not appear to be a problem.

Regards

Noel


----------

